# can a swamp be under one of my hives?



## Jenie Cihoratic (Mar 21, 2012)

*can a swarm be under one of my hives?*

noticed a more than normal amount of bees at my hive entrance, first thought robbing
as i watched the bees fighting. second thought after the day grew warmer was the bees are swarming. thousands of bees clustering at base of hive.. I suited up and inspected .. What I found was a swarm a bees underneath my hive attached to the screen bottom!! What is going on?
Its been in the 60s here with on and off rain.


----------



## geebob (Apr 4, 2011)

Someone posted a video of a cut-out from under one of his hives, but I couldn't find it. Sounds like it will be a pretty easy one to capture!

Bees are drawn to the scent of other bees, so it is not surprising that they found their way there. From their perspective it was an ideal location.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmm, I'm a newbee and just voicing the first thought that came to my mind. Mind you, it's just a thought and in no way means I know what I'm talking about! 

If it's a true swarm with a queen and if you are in AHB territory could it be an AHB swarm beginning to usurp the European colony?

Like I said, just thinking here...

Best wishes,
Ed


----------



## Coach B (Feb 28, 2011)

I had one of the hives on my place do this several days in a row last summer. I don't think they ever actually swarmed. It was on up in the hot part of the summer with a dearth ongoing. We just figured they were keeping cool.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Uhh... you may have to drain that swamp!  All kiddin aside... it happens a lot.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

So this then is a separate colony that's drawn to the hived colony's scent? And it happens fairly regularly? Neat. 

Ed


----------



## Jenie Cihoratic (Mar 21, 2012)

they are extremely aggressive, was stung quite a few times in the face, when attempting to move them


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

sounds like they'll be a good candidate for re-queening once you get 'em hived


----------



## Jenie Cihoratic (Mar 21, 2012)

exactly my thoughts


----------



## boknows honey bee's (May 19, 2010)

Hate being stong in the face hurts badly so bad, and then there is the swelling


----------



## geebob (Apr 4, 2011)

Jenie Cihoratic said:


> they are extremely aggressive, was stung quite a few times in the face, when attempting to move them


How did you go about trying to move them?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Re: can a swarm be under one of my hives?*

Swarms are grumpy in poor weather. And swarms under screened bottoms are common.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: can a swarm be under one of my hives?*

Thanks for the reinforcement/reminder on weather affecting bees "attitudes", Frank. That's good to know about swarms under sbb's being common...I'll try not to freak when I first see that! 

Ed


----------

